# The Brainteaser Game



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

xx


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Kilamanjaro in Japan?


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

xx


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Lol


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Mt. Everest


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

xx


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Name four days of the week that start with the letter T.


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Today, tomorrow, Tuesday, and Thursday.

What was the date of the first day of the 21st century?


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

xx


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

1/1/01?


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

01/01/01


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

1/1/2000?


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Correct. Most peeps say 1/1/2000.
Your turn...


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

xx


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

"y"


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

xx


----------

